# I give up below Alum Spillway.



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I've lost every lure I loved. I've come home empty handed too many times.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

lots of people have said that about most of the Spillways I have historically slayed fish at, just gotta hang in there. Try keeping your rod tip up when retrieving a crank, helps out alot.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Another tip is keep going lighter and lighter on jigs until you just barely keep from snagging up, also use power-pro or some other braid (along with a stout rod) and you will often get back at least 2-3x the snags as opposed to using mono/floro/etc.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm going back to cat fishing and crappies. If I go to alum one more time for eyes and wind up empty handed someone is going to have to pick me up out of the parking lot and carry me and my broken fishing rod home.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

geoffoquinn said:


> I'm going back to cat fishing and crappies. If I go to alum one more time for eyes and wind up empty handed someone is going to have to pick me up out of the parking lot and carry me and my broken fishing rod home.


LOL

I promise you every single eye-slayer on here has been in your shoes dozens of times. Again you just have to hang in there, and use braid!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Again this is why I recommend people focus on places closest to them, or that they feel most comfortable with instead of just jumping around from spot to spot chasing reports. Some of my spots i've been fishing for 18 years, combine that with a few of my good buddies who have been fishing them for like 30 and yea, you get to figure them out.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

And for what it's worth I hit several spots today for a few hours and not even a tap, got snagged up like crazy and lost 3 or 4 jigs.


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been fishing below the spillway for a solid month now with very little luck. The biggest issue I see with the bite there right now is it is loaded with shad.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Quinn, sorry but your post did put a smile on my face this morning. It's flat out going to happen and more then once. To everyone.
Drove 28 miles to a spillway yesterday around 4. 1 guy was tightlining 2 poles in one of the best drift holes and his kids were throwing stones everywhere. Oh well.... First cast and I snag up a HJ. Mess around mess around just knowing that I'll be breaking it off. Retie and maybe 4 casts later there goes one of my beloved Mr. Walleye lures. Oh well.. I stayed till 8pm. I did end up with 2 keepers and 4 throw backs. Bite lasted about 20 minutes.

On a side note,,,, "We need a state wide 15 inch size limit" Just sort of tired watching them 9 to 12 inch eyes getting tossed into buckets.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

hatfield75 said:


> I have been fishing below the spillway for a solid month now with very little luck. The biggest issue I see with the bite there right now is it is loaded with shad.


If the shad are there the saugeyes are there, sometimes experimenting with colors can produce. I fished for 4 hrs the other night with not a single tap on 4 different stickbaits, switched to swimbaits tried 4 or 5 colors with nothing then twistertails. I was about ready to give up when a buddy found a swimbait laying on the ground that looked torn up real bad, the only color I had not thrown, slipped a similar one on a jig and 3 casts later bang 4+ pound eye, proceeded to catch another big one then had the hawg of the night break me off, got to see it at least. I had changed over to P-line from Fireline on that reel and forgot to adjust my drag. Gave a couple to Slippy and he started catching them as well. This was the only color they wanted that night and of course they are a special color I can only get in Michigan.
The biggest of the 2 I cleaned had 12 shad in its belly, the other one had 7.

Skippy, that spillway you speak of is one of my little honey holes and one guy can mess that bite up bad tightlining. That drift hole is one of the few litttle spots there although there are a couple others and obviously you know as you didn't go home empty handed. Glad to hear they are still in there as I haven't hit that one at all this year. I agree with the 15 inch rule, it would be nice if it was statewide.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

Skippy said:


> On a side note,,,, "We need a state wide 15 inch size limit" Just sort of tired watching them 9 to 12 inch eyes getting tossed into buckets.


I completely agree!!! If they did that the population would be so much better. I have seen alot of people taking more then their limit too and that really pisses me off.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm busting out the Kayak and taking advantage of the lack of boats on the main lake. Any crappie and saugeye advice for this time of year at Alum would be appreciated.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Deep water vib'e vertically saugeyes crappies and white bass.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

caught my first saugeye below the dam today... then took off to buckeye and added 3 more to it.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I read a post like that strato and now I have to head back down there.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'm gonna be giving it another shot here. Maybe tonight if it'll stop raining. I don't mind rain, and I dont mind cold, but I do mind cold AND rain.. lol


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Good luck sir.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

geoffoquinn said:


> I read a post like that strato and now I have to head back down there.


He meant caught his first saugeye while fishing below the dam, as opposed to his first Saugeye ever. Only thing we saw that was caught. Well we did see another short fish caught after dark. Seemed to be alot of activity right at sunset/dusk, then nothing. Lots and lots of shad too...


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

geoffoquinn if you have one eye for this month you have me beat. I have already been laying in the parking lot just havent snapped a rod, the styrofoam minnow bucket on the hand, was good therapy.


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

The size limit at alum would help a little but until they do something about the muskies that lake won't produce good numbers again.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Think it has to do more with weeds and water being lowered Alot, then the muskie. Dnr seems to have a good handle on things, other then the uncontrolable(doesnt someone else letting water out and holding water back?)
Not a profesional opinion just a personal opinion from experiece and reading the guys posts on here with alot of alum creek/water flow experience.
And think a size limit would be nice on the rivers, but remember those eyes right below the dam probaly dont last in there long untill they make their way down river


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

I fish below salt fork dam and I believe muskies have nothing to do with low numbers of saugeyes. When ever I catch a muskie there you will catch some big saugeyes also. You almost know when there are no mukies there because you will catch the smaller saugeyes. I think when the muskies come up the small saugeyes hide out. Just because I dont catch any saugeyes dont mean there are no saugeyes there. Muskies will hunt the schools of shad out to eat and not waste alot of energy chasing 1 saugeye down. Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds silly, but pick up a 6-8wt fly rod with a sinking line and use a white zonker or cypert minnow. 

You may get some odd looks, but it works! I know, I know, I'll go back back to the fly fishing section now. lol!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

jhammer said:


> Sounds silly, but pick up a 6-8wt fly rod with a sinking line and use a white zonker or cypert minnow.
> 
> You may get some odd looks, but it works! I know, I know, I'll go back back to the fly fishing section now. lol!


LOL, I think I saw you the other day and was like "what in the world is that guy doing fly fishing"...Now I feel like an idiot...that subtle presentation probably does pick them up as those fish have grown wise to the average lures they see 100x a week.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

jshbuckeye said:


> geoffoquinn if you have one eye for this month you have me beat. I have already been laying in the parking lot just havent snapped a rod, the styrofoam minnow bucket on the hand, was good therapy.


I need to start a below Alum support group for all the folks like us wasting our life savings on overpriced cranks lost in the rocks and coming home empty handed only to be given hell by our wives when we get there. I hear "you've been fishing all week and haven't caught anything, you're some fisherman" and other dehumanizing stuff like this to add insult to all the injury.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I appreciate the advice.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> LOL, I think I saw you the other day and was like "WTF is that guy doing fly fishing"...Now I feel like an idiot...that subtle presentation probably does pick them up as those fish have grown wise to the average lures that they see 100x a week.


Nah, that wasn't me lol. I haven't been down that way in a long time. That technique has served me well pulling some nice 'eyes and white bass out of the Maumee. Plus, reservoir saugeyes fall for it just as easy, so I thought I'd chime in. 

Not to mention, if there's shad movin' those flies are deadly on any predatory game fish that eats them.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

geoffoquinn said:


> only to be given hell by our wives when we get there. I hear "you've been fishing all week and haven't caught anything, you're some fisherman" and other dehumanizing stuff like this to add insult to all the injury.


Funny me and Stratos had this discussion the other night, not to mention i've talked it up a number of times over the years with some other buddies. 

Top 3 wife responses are:

1. "Im putting food on the table" (or at least trying to)

2. It helps me relieve stress, and gain peace of mind, which makes me a better husband.

3. Would you rather I go out with my buddies drinking at the bars?


*Disclaimer: I am a Bachelor*


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

geoffoquinn said:


> I hear "you've been fishing all week and haven't caught anything, you're some fisherman" and other dehumanizing stuff like this to add insult to all the injury.


Hmmmmmm....maybe time for a new wife. LOL!!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Bubbagon said:


> Hmmmmmm....maybe time for a new wife. LOL!!!


Or quit fishing, sadly I've had buddies that have been forced to do the latter . Heck had one buddy that had to hide his fishing gear from his girlfriend every time he went out!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Or quit fishing, sadly I've had buddies that have been forced to do the latter . Heck had one buddy that had to hide his fishing gear from his girlfriend every time he went out!


That sucks big time. When i married my wife new that fishin was a passion in my life and luckily she respects that. LOL and it dont hurt just to pay them off. But makes the fishing trips more pricey


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> That sucks big time. When i married my wife new that fishin was a passion in my life and luckily she respects that.


Yea evidently it's good to get fishing/hobbies settled before marriage. I kid you not one of my buddies Ex-Gf's (different guy then the other cases i've mentioned) asked him "If we were married and you had to choose between me and fishing (like period) what would you choose" - He said fishing and she got appalled, gives you an idea how some women think 

Last im going to talk about women I promise 

EDIT: Sconner and Fishslim need to start a thread on how to stay married and get out fishing whenever, like seriously you guys come up A TON when talking about marriage and fishing amongst my buddies.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I simply tell my wife that someone who truly loves me would not take something I love so much away from me. Then I ask her about taking the things she loves away from her. It is one thing to ask me to get it under control, but another to take it away from me. I don't expect her to understand, but I don't understand what brings her enjoyment. I have had to push her to go out and set up time with friends or develop hobbies. The more time she gets the less upset she gets. I also go at odd times that may not be the best bite, but sometimes it pays off big time. Say I will get up at 4 and fish til 9 or leave at 1030 when she goes to bed and fish til 3. It is a matter of give and take, and if she is not taking then you have to provide and encourage her to take that time for her.

She knows I am not at the bars and I am not chasing women, because I would not give up a night of fishing for either.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

st.slippy said:


> I simply tell my wife that someone who truly loves me would not take something I love so much away from me. Then I ask her about taking the things she loves away from her. It is one thing to ask me to get it under control, but another to take it away from me. I don't expect her to understand, but I don't understand what brings her enjoyment. I have had to push her to go out and set up time with friends or develop hobbies. The more time she gets the less upset she gets. I also go at odd times that may not be the best bite, but sometimes it pays off big time. Say I will get up at 4 and fish til 9 or leave at 1030 when she goes to bed and fish til 3. It is a matter of give and take, and if she is not taking then you have to provide and encourage her to take that time for her.
> 
> She knows I am not at the bars and I am not chasing women, because I would not give up a night of fishing for either.



Thats a good way to put it Slippy!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

st.slippy said:


> I have had to push her to go out and set up time with friends or develop hobbies.


Ok im going to have to go back on my promise as the "hobby" debate has come up too. One of my buddies always used to claim "We are there hobbies" - and I believe he is spot on, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

She picked up yoga and is almost done with her training to be a yoga teacher. With her being gone 2-3 nights a week, its not a lot for me to go out after she is settled down for the night. Also means I spend more time taking care of the kids.....points are racking up!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

My wife wants me to go out and get some fishing time in because she understands (now) that it helps me relax and be more pleasant to be aroundlol. Alot of women need to find a hobby/passion/obsession/whatever you wanna call it of their own,that way they might not have to be complaining we fish so much.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

My wife has gotten me back into fishing. I gave it up years ago, and somehow she managed to fire up my interests in the sport. She is happy as a clam when I say I am going fishing. However, when I use the words "NEED" and "BOAT", totally different attitude develops...Interesting...


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I mostly just lie to my wife. She works 3 12 hour shifts a week and I get out of work at 4 and keep a rod and tackle in the truck.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

When she catches me which is almost always Then I say at least I am not out cheating on you or doing anything illegal. If she starts to think I am lying to her about that then I point to all the bait shop and sporting goods receipts in my pockets. It works for me for now.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

geoffoquinn said:


> I mostly just lie to my wife. She works 3 12 hour shifts a week and I get out of work at 4 and keep a rod and tackle in the truck.


Not a good way to go about things IMO. Lying to your wife about going fishing is plain ridiculous to me,you're right there's worse things you could be doing. Do you have any other hobbies? Is there anything else that you like to do that involves time away from here? If the answer to those questions are no then I think she's got a problem with having "alone time" for herself.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

geoffoquinn said:


> When she catches me which is almost always Then I say at least I am not out cheating on you or doing anything illegal. If she starts to think I am lying to her about that then I point to all the bait shop and sporting goods receipts in my pockets. It works for me for now.


Just because you got receipts doesn't mean much or otherwise she would've stopped questioning you long ago. Those things can be gotten without much effort really. You two need to have a serious heart to heart talk and find out what her EXACT reason/reasons for disliking your hobby. Furthermore you said you lie to her and she always catches you,that could be the fuel for her fire. She's probably thinking that if you'll lie to her about something simple as going fishing then what else are you lying to her about. Think about it!!! For petes sake stop lying to her and be honest cause you're only doing more harm by handling it that way.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

With all due respect I think you forgot to read the part that says "works for me". Just because my moral compass doesn't point north doesn't mean I'm heading in the wrong direction.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Stay single. Alot less headaches


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

She makes more money than me. She's worth the headache in more than one way. On another note. I need a good reason for going fishing and getting in trouble for it. I have been skunked the last 5 times I've been out.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

As long as I have my phone and jan can contact me, she says go and I have no quarms calling her after i have been out for 4 hrs to give her an update of what I think is going to happen in the next 1 to 6 hrs.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

jshbuckeye said:


> As long as I have my phone and jan can contact me, she says go and I have no quarms calling her after i have been out for 4 hrs to give her an update of what I think is going to happen in the next 1 to 6 hrs.


Sounds like a great girl.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Yep great is a pretty good word for her.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Well damn, Geoff, let me send you my digits to give to your wife.
Tell her I make good coin, I'm honest as the day is long, I don't lie, and I know my way around a fishing rod.
She deserves it...


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

geoffoquinn said:


> With all due respect I think you forgot to read the part that says "works for me". Just because my moral compass doesn't point north doesn't mean I'm heading in the wrong direction.


No I read that part and if it works for you then so be it. I could care less how you two handle your situation. I simply tried to give you some good advice about the lying to her thing.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

geoffoquinn said:


> She makes more money than me. She's worth the headache in more than one way. On another note. I need a good reason for going fishing and getting in trouble for it. I have been skunked the last 5 times I've been out.


 It's still sad that you get into trouble for going fishing IMO. Your a grown adult doing nothing illegal so what's the big deal. The only way it'd be a big deal is if you spend no time with her,have given her a reason to suspect wrongdoing by having done it in the past,spending money on fishing that you can't afford,ignore your household duties,etc,etc,etc. Like I said you two need to sit down and have a constructive talk about what exactly is her problem with you going fishing. Can't solve a problem if you don't know what it exactly is right? Doesn't matter how many times you've been skunked recently because nobody on this site catches fish every single time out. Everyone has a rough patch every now and then. Try a different body or type of water,try going after a different species,try using a lure nobody else is using all that much right now.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I appreciate the advice and I'm most likely to try it this evening.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Bubba, there is a whole long list of doctors and other nurses that would probably come before anyone else that would do the same thing. If any of you guys are to meet my wife remember If you had this conversation with me I wouldn't say a word. I'm afraid there are some folks in here now that might be a little less honorable. My wife is cool with my fishing for the most part but I needed to vent a little after a tough week and having a heckler at home. I appreciate all the feedback and I'm headed back some time today. She works 11am to 11pm today.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

geoffoquinn said:


> Bubba, there is a whole long list of doctors and other nurses that would probably come before anyone else that would do the same thing. If any of you guys are to meet my wife remember If you had this conversation with me I wouldn't say a word. I'm afraid there are some folks in here now that might be a little less honorable. My wife is cool with my fishing for the most part but I needed to vent a little after a tough week and having a heckler at home. I appreciate all the feedback and I'm headed back some time today. She works 11am to 11pm today.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I just don't know where yet.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Why not try Hoover seeing how you're close to it? Never been there but if you got some cranks,jerkbaits,spinnerbaits and there's some rip rap then you outta be able to pull in atleast a bass or two. If not tie on something for some crappie and try your luck with those. There's gotta be somewhere along the bank that's close to DEEP water that you'd be able to fish for crappies. If anything tie on a jighead and a curly tailed grub ( in whatever colors you want to try) and go with that all over the place.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Was there Sunday and the place is loaded with shad. All along the walk there were schools of them. Lots and lots of food.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Stopped today, an only lasted about 5 minutes in my work cloths. I also stopped by cheshire ramp an the seagulls were workin shad bigtime, something had to be under them feeding up!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

geoffoquinn said:


> Bubba, there is a whole long list of doctors and other nurses that would probably come before anyone else


Well I AM a male nurse....


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

It's a free country Bubs, you are more than welcome to try. You may already know her she is finishing up the critical care fellowship @ Ohio Health. On another note I caught a muskie today below the spillway. I'm starting to think the only fish of any size in that lake are muskies.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

There was never a question of you being a male bubba. I'm starting a new thread this one has become a weird chat room.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

There's some nice largemouths and smallmouths in Alum,just gotta keep trying if those are what you're seeking. Nice job on finally breaking your skunk streak.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> Well damn, Geoff, let me send you my digits to give to your wife.
> Tell her I make good coin, I'm honest as the day is long, I don't lie, and I know my way around a fishing rod.
> She deserves it...


You are a fisherman .. so that means you lie ... so you just lied :T


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i caught my very first smallie at the alum spillway. granted, he was about 8in, but i was so pumped.


----------



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone catch anything there recently?


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

A muskie the other night but, they are few and far between for the individual angler and worthless in my opinion.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

acklac7 said:


> Sconner and Fishslim need to start a thread on how to stay married and get out fishing whenever, like seriously you guys come up A TON when talking about marriage and fishing amongst my buddies.


Thanks for making me grin. I guess I was fortunate to find someone who was very secure and who also enjoys her own personal time. There are actually times when she says "you seem a bit crabby, maybe you should go fishing". It also helps that we now have an empty nest and I have never given her a reason not to trust me. Truly a keeper!


----------



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anyone have any luck in the coves this time of year? I was there Saturday after the game, pretty much just screwing around and seeing what may be productive in the spring, but with the water level so low I was hoping to find a school of white bass or a few crappie. I always see cars and people shore fishing there, just curious on the success rates.


----------



## Milwaukee Tool Man (Nov 10, 2011)

Good luck Gentlemen! Hard to keep everyone happy for sure...kids are always key. Now that they are old enough to fish Mom gets a break and I get to go as often as possible...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

mjn88 said:


> Does anyone have any luck in the coves this time of year? I was there Saturday after the game, pretty much just screwing around and seeing what may be productive in the spring, but with the water level so low I was hoping to find a school of white bass or a few crappie. I always see cars and people shore fishing there, just curious on the success rates.


Yea u can hit ssome fish in the cove as well as everywhere else on the lake. I really like chesire boat ramp cove, deep water with points on both ends of the cove, ive caught alot of fish out of there


----------

